# New Traser



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Due to be presented in January 2014. On the the left the day shot and on the right the night. Well what do we think?


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Looks good , but will just be overpriced.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

YEH ITS VERY NICE BUT TO BE HONEST I PREFERE THE LUMINOX WATCHES (JUST MY OPINION ) H


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Every tried to get a Luminox repaired, says it all..


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Too much colour, apart from that, nice


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice, yet another for the want list


----------



## craighughes1084 (May 17, 2012)

It's good looking although personally I'm not a fan of the red hands. Any idea of price?


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

craighughes1084 said:


> It's good looking although personally I'm not a fan of the red hands. Any idea of price?


Think about how much you would pay for one then double it!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

jbw said:


> craighughes1084 said:
> 
> 
> > It's good looking although personally I'm not a fan of the red hands. Any idea of price?
> ...


 Just been having a butchers on the site. My guess is Â£250 to 300.


----------



## Daddy2Coull (Aug 16, 2010)

I love it. Especially the colour.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I like it but bet it'll cost a few bob more than I'd want to pay...)


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Just got the latest picture today and I was close with my guess on the price Â£275.










Just noticed the new picture is about the same as the original I posted. Still a looker though.


----------



## steve plywood (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice one Scott,proper blokes watch is that!! :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

*Classic Elegance Chronograph *due out on the 30th June.










Inside, the Swiss Ronda timepiece 5040. E ticks, which has been used the first time on a traser H3 watch. The primarily blue trigalights on the dial and on the hands are protected by a sapphire crystal. The Classic Elegance Chronograph is 200m / 20bar waterproof.


----------



## mangum (Jul 26, 2017)

I am on my second Traser. Commander 100 for 10 years and just got a Special Force 100. Highly recommended for a tough reliable watch.


----------



## sewingman (Nov 7, 2015)

Me like, this must be 8//9 year old, great watch......Bob.

Traser H3 Military Watch by Robert Hughes, on Flickr


----------

